# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  الميسر في القراءات العشر  pdf

## أحمد البكري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


الميسر في القراءات العشر
وبذيله
1.أصول الميسر في القراءات الأربع عشرة
2. تراجم القراء الأربعة عشر


محمد فهد خاروف

ط:1 , دار الكلم الطيب 2000م ؛ 1420هـ
http://www.esnips.com/nsdoc/3c4fe369...action=forceDL

----------


## نور الدرب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لم أعرف التعامل مع الموقع التحميل

----------


## ابو محمد هاشمي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> الميسر في القراءات العشر
> وبذيله
> 1.أصول الميسر في القراءات الأربع عشرة
> 2. تراجم القراء الأربعة عشر
> 
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
هل من رابط يعمل اخي الكريم

----------


## ابو محمد هاشمي

الرابط لا يعمل

----------


## أحمد البكري

عفوا .

الميسر في القراءات العشر 
وبذيله 
أصول الميسر في القراءات الأربع عشرة، تراجم القراء الأربع عشرة.


http://dc129.4shared.com/download/36704467/e1f58dba/_______________.pdf?tsid=20090  629-155059-7fd7f196

أو
http://alqeraat.com/up/books/general/almoyassar.pdf

----------


## خالد عبدالرحمن

جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## ابو محمد هاشمي

اخي كلما حاولت فتحه ظهرت لي هذه النافذة


وهي نافذة تظهر لي عند فتح اي كتاب من كتب خيمة القراءت القرآنية سواء فتحته بادوبي ريدار او  اوكروبات بروفشيونال

----------

